# 600 Watt HPS or 1000 Watt



## Kilbud (Jan 11, 2008)

Im trying to piece together my grow room so I can find the money to pay for supplies.
I keep bouncing around concerning how many plants to grow etc. I think being a newbie I should start on the smaller side growing 24 plants and expanding to 36 after learning all the tricks.
Should I use 2 600 HPS lights with digital ballast or 2 1000 watt lights. I've already run a 30 amp 220 line to the room.
Im struggling with this because our god Jorge Cervantes wrote in the bible that 600 watt lights closer to plants will provide more lumens than 1000 watt lights further away from plants. Each light in my system will be for 12 plants. Everyone I talk to about it says 1000 watts with very little thought. 
I like the energy savings of the 600 watt vs. the 1000 watt. Living in the desert and having 3  4 hundred dollar electric bills in the summer the 800 watt savings would be nice.
Whats most important is yield!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If 1000 watt is the way to go I dont have a problem.
Help me with this descision.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

jorge who?????

how big is your room?


----------



## Ratty696 (Jan 11, 2008)

Your yield will be a little better with the 1000watt more light = more buds, but living in a desert you may run into heat problems. If you can control heat with no problem I would go with the 1000 watt. I have a 600watt and am now wishing I had just gone with the 1000watt. 1000 is cheaper and gives more light. Good luck


----------



## Angelus (Jan 11, 2008)

Jorge Cervantes got many grow room video's on you tube. 
If you have the money too buy 2 600W HPS I would go for that. That will equal more lumens for your plants. And the light would reach in better. But more easy would to buy adjust-a-wing with 1000 light bulb. The reflectations are incredible...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

you can get a 600 closer to the top of your canopy but they don't penetrate as deep. it's kinda a toss-up.


----------



## Ratty696 (Jan 11, 2008)

Angelus said:


> Jorge Cervantes got many grow room video's on you tube.
> If you have the money too buy 2 600W HPS I would go for that. That will equal more lumens for your plants. And the light would reach in better. But more easy would to buy adjust-a-wing with 1000 light bulb. The reflectations are incredible...


how exactly does 2 600watt bulbs = more lumens than 2 1000watt?? Do the math.


----------



## Kilbud (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input.

The grow area to start will be 8 X 5.

I will be running a can 100 carbon filter with a 800 CFM fan vented through the lights and then into the attic crawl space. The room has central AC and a wall unit just installed.

Adjustwing sounds really cool but might create a heat issue for my room not being able to direct cool the lights with the fan system listed above.

Yes 1000 W is greater than 600. But the 600 can be placed roughly 12 inches closer to the plants which.

Light output divided by ditance squared = lumens

1000 watts/3x3=9=111 lumens 
600 watts/2x2=4=150 lumens

Is 600 Watts enough to cover a 4x5 grow area? Each light will need to cover 4x5.

Thanks again for the input it really helps


----------



## Kilbud (Jan 11, 2008)

The 1000 watt will also be HPS with a digital ballast.

The area will be enclosed and mylar installed on all sides.

The total room size in a 10 x10, but removing the closet doors I have a 12 x 5 area I can grow in. I want to save the other 5 x 10 area for work space.

The Veg station will 3 x 3 ebb & flow in the master closet.

I'm planning on staggering the grow start 12 plants then start 12 more 1 month later.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

Kilbud said:


> Thanks everyone for the input.
> 
> The grow area to start will be 8 X 5.
> 
> ...



i'd use a 1000 for a 4 X 5.


----------



## overfiend (Jan 11, 2008)

i am wondering the same thing as him how much will a 1000 watt mh cost to run i have one also have a 400 watt mh and am using that because im scared to use the 1000watt

ps i also have a 10,000 watt tri metal halide high out put ultraviolet but dont think i will grow with that.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Nov 4, 2008)

if you want to find out the electric cost of lights just find out the kilowatt/hour rate,its usually about 6 cents per kilowatt hour,28 days for a month,12 hours a day.So you multiply the 12 hours by the 28 days to get kilowatt hours(336)then you take the kilowatt hours and multiply that by the total number of hours.so,.06 times 336=$20.16.This would be your monthly bill if you used a 1000 watt at 12 hours a day for 28 days.For a 400 watt just multiply the 20.16 times .4(400 watt is 40% of 1000 watts)the answer is about $8.50 a month to run a 400 watt light 12 hours a day for 28 days.....hope this helps.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 10, 2008)

1 digital ballast 600W gives out about 5 precent less than standard core ballast. That's according to lumatek Ballast. 
With including amp and electricity prices between digital and core like he stated in his statement. It would be better off to go with digital. Don't you think?


----------



## bca21 (Nov 12, 2008)

keep the ballast's out side the grow room, run a inline fan to both lights and cool tube them. flowering with 2 1k hps is the shit... stinkbud or somebody in the hydro section produces 1lb. every 3 weeks with 16 plants at 12inch veg and then flowers and yields a solid pound....


----------



## Greenthumb4ganja (Feb 26, 2009)

dudes, two six hundred watt high pressure sodium bulbs will provide more lumens to the plants than two thousand watt. there is a law called the inverse square law, light begins to diminish the further away from plants it is. unless you are using air cooled thousand watt bulbs your best bet is to use two six hundred watt bulbs. i've been growing for years and i just got two new six hundred watt high pressure sodiums and i'm totally satisfied.


----------



## gabinetex (Nov 26, 2009)

"two six hundred watt high pressure sodium bulbs will provide more lumens to the plants than two thousand watt"

That's grossly incorrect. 
Luminosity (lumens) is an intrinsecal property of a light source and doesn't change with distance. The lumens are the same at 1 inch , 1 foot or 10 miles.... it's the intensity (LUX, 1Lux = 1 lumen / square meter) , what is afected by the inverse square law, but only where light is travelling in all directions three-dimensionaly...it's meaningles in this scenario, where you are directing nearly all light in the same direction.

As long as your room walls are reflective and you have a reflector that is not directing light to the wrong direction, you get at least 80% - 95% of the total lumens emited by the bulb over your grow area.... so the intensity (lumens/area) does not decrease whatever the distance... In practice , if your lights are say, 2 miles away, photons will collide with dust particles , energy will get dissipated heating the air in between., and you would lose some (not much) light intensity...
If you didn't have a reflector, and bulb and a plant area of were placed in outer space or in a grow room painted in black . by the inverse square law , the 2x 600W at 1 meter distance and the 2X1000W a 1.29 meters would provide the same intensity to the grow area.
regards.


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 26, 2009)

if u are planning on using 2 1000watter just get 3 600 watters more even light over the canopy and more light than a 1000w for plant as distance is closer with hid lights the closer the better as light penetration degrades fast as u move away from the bulb who ever said 600 dont penetrate as much as 1000 is dead wrong as u can keep them 12 to 18 inches above plant 600w are the most efficent out there


----------



## Alaric (Nov 26, 2009)

It's very simple------our "god Jorge" says 2 lbs per 1K of flowering every 60 days-------been there-----done that with a 4x 1K flower room.

600s better than 1Ks means you don't have proper cooling of your flower room-----my god----we're paying for all this equipment and the power to run them and CHEAP OUT on cooling.

Penny wise and pound foolish in my opinion.

A~~


----------



## HAMandCHEEZ4life (Nov 26, 2009)

i remember when they didnt make 600 watt systems. it was 400 or 1000. this was because the 400 and 1000 watt systems had industrial uses that carried over and worked for indoor gardeners. 


i read somewhere that the 600 watt system was made strictly for horticulture. and that the spectrum that it gives out is a much better spectrum for plant growth which makes it very comparable to a 1000 watter. i would like to know if this is true or not. i was told at the hydro store the same thing. that a 600 watt is just as good as a 1000 watt.


----------



## panhead (Nov 26, 2009)

Kilbud said:


> Yes 1000 W is greater than 600. But the 600 can be placed roughly 12 inches closer to the plants which.
> 
> Light output divided by ditance squared = lumens
> 
> ...


Your thinking along the rght lines,the 600 watt hps are an all around better way to go over the 1000 watt hps systems,unless your running an extremely crowded garden or growing very tall plants then canopy penetration wil not be a problem with good 600 watt hps systems & i hghly reccomend the 600 watt digital euro systems from htg.

Ive replaced all my 1000 watt hps systems with the euro digital 600 watt hps systems & am getting ready for the 4th harvest under the smaller lights.

In my gardens the light throw from the 600's is very close to the light throw from the previous 1000 watters,the same can be said for canopy penetration with the 600's vs 1000 watters.

I grow using flood & drain tables using 2 different methods,one being single cola SOG style & the other is full plant grow without trimming the lower portion of the plant,in the SOG the results between the different wattages are HEAVILY in favor of the smaller 600 watt lights from increased grow area,running 3 600 watt systems will cover more area than running 2 1000 wat systems plus you save 200 watts.

In the full plant grows the results are also in favor running the 600 watt systems from increased canopy area,the lower buds that always turn out popcorn are still popcorn but i did not get any extra popcorn nor have i lost any size/weight in the main colas oe lessor bud sites running the smaller lights.

Go with the smaller 600's & forget about the larger lights as the benifits of the extra wattage from running a 1000 watt system are only worthwhile in single light grows,in multiple light grows the 600 watt systems kick their ass easily.


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 26, 2009)

light intensity decrease huge with distance look at it like this dont close your ears listen i have really worked on this so just hear me out .... 1 600 watt lamp and 30cm above canopy =5400 -9000 lumens 1 1000w light at a min 60cm as rec buy george seen as how u like to refer to him = 5500-8000 lumens check page 167 in lower chart georges bible. so now for the set 2 1000w light at min 60cm =11000 lumens -16000lumens and 2000watts of power used u say this is the way u might be right lets see k so 3 600w lights at 30cm above canopy = 16200-27000 lumens =1800watts of power. now this is optimum for both lighting situations on pure lumens alone now lets look at pros and cons of both your fav first 1000watters heat issues more ventilation only 2 lighting locations so more shaded spots plant on perimter recive less light or turning is needed pros would be cheaper start up cost and??????????????? now for the 600watters cons higher start up cost and thats it pros 3 lighting locations providing even lighting over the entire canopy no shady spots cheaper to cool dont prduce as much heat and cheaper to run i mean think about it no disrespect intened this is just some research i have done and played around withh all different styles this is the most efficent blaze on


----------



## panhead (Nov 26, 2009)

Alaric said:


> 600s better than 1Ks means you don't have proper cooling of your flower room-----my god----we're paying for all this equipment and the power to run them and CHEAP OUT on cooling.
> 
> Penny wise and pound foolish in my opinion.
> 
> A~~


This statement is not true in the least,in my rooms i can cool/heat to any temp i chose with a few quick adjustments to the thermostats & humidistats,ive had heat & humidity fully under control in the rooms even when the big 1000's were in action,heat never has been an issue for me & had no bearing in my decision to change to 600 watt systems.

The energy savings allow for increased canopy & unless the grow is stuck at a single light then 3 smaller 600 watt hps systems will easily outperform 2 larger 1000 watt systems.


----------



## GrowFoSho (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> jorge who?????
> 
> how big is your room?


Are you F>cking kidding me!?!  Have you been living, or shall I say, growing under a rock? JORGE CERVANTES is a modern day, marijuana genius!!! He has taught countless numbers of master growers to be the experts they are today. Google it!


----------



## Bluediemond (Dec 27, 2009)

panhead said:


> This statement is not true in the least,in my rooms i can cool/heat to any temp i chose with a few quick adjustments to the thermostats & humidistats,ive had heat & humidity fully under control in the rooms even when the big 1000's were in action,heat never has been an issue for me & had no bearing in my decision to change to 600 watt systems.
> 
> The energy savings allow for increased canopy & unless the grow is stuck at a single light then 3 smaller 600 watt hps systems will easily outperform 2 larger 1000 watt systems.


you totally missed the issue with the cooling statement....

Cool the lights...not the rooms. 1000w 12" away is much better than 600w 12" away.


----------



## msgrappling (Dec 28, 2009)

overfiend said:


> i am wondering the same thing as him how much will a 1000 watt mh cost to run i have one also have a 400 watt mh and am using that because im scared to use the 1000watt
> 
> ps i also have a 10,000 watt tri metal halide high out put ultraviolet but dont think i will grow with that.


1000 watt covers a 4x4 area. 600 watt covers 3x3


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 29, 2009)

msgrappling said:


> 1000 watt covers a 4x4 area. 600 watt covers 3x3


 lol 5x5 for 1000w 4x4 at 600w 600 w is far better than a thousand simple simple


----------



## dakin3d (Dec 29, 2009)

You're splitting hairs.... And everyone has already mentioned valid points in reference to 'the bible'. Some correct, some incorrect. I'm not going to take the time to explain simple lighting theory, you can buy the bible and read it yourself (It's a great reference to have on hand anyway). However, if yield is the bottom line, then I would ask you: Have you ever seen an impressive grow room w/ 600W lamps strung throughout?.... Not saying 1000W is right or wrong for YOU, since everyone's circumstances are different, and increased number of light sources is an important consideration. But if plan on growing large (taller) plants to obtain increased yield...1000W Hortilux Super HPS is the way to go. It also depends on the number of lights you plan on having down the line, whether you'll utilize a light mover, as well as placement of the lights w/in the room. Consider all of your variables, including reflectors, cooling, venting layout, etc. I'm sure someone here will take the time to quote some more 'scripture' on 1000 vs 600.

Last, you can move 1000W lights pretty low when enclosed and vented properly. I've done it as close as 20-22" w/ sealed air cooled lights. Again, as stated by someone else previously, it also depends on whether your willing to provide the proper cooling, not only by venting, but also throughout the room. Good luck, man. Cheers!

Btw, the post above makes no damn sense at all. Way to convince...anyone, bro: '600W is far better than a thousand, simple, simple...'.... Please


He's high as hell... but I would be, too. Not exactly a AN fan, but good set of videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QUyr1_3z4Y


----------



## Mcduckthegreat (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry to reply to such an old thread, but i was SEARCHING!!! (all the vets clap the hands for the noob, confetti falls from the sky), and I found this thread. Hypothetically, a 600w should only be good for a 3x3 area during FLOWER correct?\

Flower = 10,000 lumens/sf *read this from post above
90, 000 lumens (600w light)/ (3x3) = 10,000 lumens/ sf 

Is that correct math, or is there some misinformation above? Leading to GIGO?

Thanks for the time guys.


----------



## Mcduckthegreat (Jun 28, 2010)

Bump bump bumpers


----------



## abo el Seioof (Aug 8, 2010)

if you are comparing 2x600 vs 2x1000 in terms of heat produced..then I would go with 2x1000 since they both would nearly produce the same total heat radiated to ur room..give or take around +-5C for (600Wvs100W)heat+ballast heat...sometimes i change my bulb from 1000W to 400W for a new grow, all i notice is only 4-5C drop. So usimg 1000W would be more effeciant i guess.Hope this helps 
cheers.


----------



## ecofrog (Dec 2, 2010)

I use a light mover + 1000w Hortilux super and get nearly 2lbs/light. CO2, modified hempy buckets, heat and humidity under control, modest yielding strains... works for me.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 22, 2010)

im in the same boat , i have a 4x4 tent with a 600w system, i hear everyone saying 1000w is better, but how low can u get that 1000w to the plant? and we not even going to talk about venting, ok


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 23, 2010)

600 is better


----------



## langford77 (Oct 8, 2011)

overfiend said:


> i am wondering the same thing as him how much will a 1000 watt mh cost to run i have one also have a 400 watt mh and am using that because im scared to use the 1000watt
> 
> ps i also have a 10,000 watt tri metal halide high out put ultraviolet but dont think i will grow with that.


i have used a 600 watt bulb for my 3mo of flowering.. it normally runs me about 150 to 180 a month but that is also meaning i have central air and heat and i did not run the central air and heat hardly at all.. i sacrificed my comfort for my buds... also if you wanna run a 1000 watt you should think about unplugging unnessacary appliances that you dont need or use... I used flouresent t5 bulbs four of them for veggie state... they work great every time... and just remember the more the plants the less lumens to the plants... if your gonna grow with a 1000 watt you need to only grow two maybe three plants tops.. hope i helped some later


----------



## corners (Jan 13, 2012)

Ratty696 said:


> how exactly does 2 600watt bulbs = more lumens than 2 1000watt?? Do the math.


I think he meant more lumens per watt


----------



## corners (Jan 13, 2012)

"*Is 600 Watts enough to cover a 4x5 grow area? Each light will need to cover 4x5."

1 x 600 would barely cover 4x5. 4x4 is better. 

I personally think you can make up for the penetration difference because you can move the 600 closer. Theres a pretty big difference in heat from 600 to 1000 imo. 

You can also use your 600 to veg and save some power also,but it sounds like you already have plenty of cooling and air if you went 1000w. Just beware of the power bill,made me choke with just a 600w and a 400w hps

Factor in cost of bulbs, often 1/3 more then 600w bulbs
*


----------



## corners (Jan 13, 2012)

langford77 said:


> i have used a 600 watt bulb for my 3mo of flowering.. it normally runs me about 150 to 180 a month but that is also meaning i have central air and heat and i did not run the central air and heat hardly at all.. i sacrificed my comfort for my buds... also if you wanna run a 1000 watt you should think about unplugging unnessacary appliances that you dont need or use... I used flouresent t5 bulbs four of them for veggie state... they work great every time... and just remember the more the plants the less lumens to the plants... if your gonna grow with a 1000 watt you need to only grow two maybe three plants tops.. hope i helped some later


Yup, i pretty much went around and changed in all cfl bulbs, added power strips to electronic hubs in my house so i could turn off all the vampire power when we weren't using it. Litle things like getting a speed controller for your inline fan or other fans can be useful also.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jan 14, 2012)

all the pro's say 2 600's that's why they co$t the same get them lights nice and close way more efficient better yeild... 
i run 2 600's in a dual cool tube in a 4x4 tent blows away a 1k


----------



## yungkashsk (Apr 12, 2012)

Ratty696 said:


> how exactly does 2 600watt bulbs = more lumens than 2 1000watt?? Do the math.


It depends. The 600's have a better Lumen to watt ratio.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 12, 2012)

yungkashsk said:


> It depends. The 600's have a better Lumen to watt ratio.


What about the cost to run 2 ballast and bulbs?600w are the shits though.

If your worried about electric cost, then do the 1, 1000 dim ballast first.

For me 1200watts is more then enough, for me and the wife.So that's why I'm running 1200w next grow.Doing the 1200 watt grow, because I got a free 600w ballast if I would do a grow with it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 12, 2012)

Kilbud said:


> Thanks everyone for the input.
> 
> The grow area to start will be 8 X 5.
> 
> ...


Shit I got my 1000w 7 inchs away, but temp stay's at 76f


----------



## SimonD (Apr 12, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> im in the same boat , i have a 4x4 tent with a 600w system, i hear everyone saying 1000w is better, but *how low can u get that 1000w to the plant?* and we not even going to talk about venting, ok


FWIW, my 1Ks hang about 18" above the center of the canopy and ~12" near the sides. The plants are setup in a coliseum-like arrangement. Sometimes, when a plant is bigger than expected, it actually touches the glass. One could say its flowers are 0.1" away. There's are a couple of example below of plants that literally sat touching the glass, albeit setup for relatively indirect light:















This isn't to say that one can't grow big buds with a 600. It just requires a slightly different approach:













As you can see above, the 600s can hang literally inches from the canopy, given sufficient cooling. All this being said, I see significantly more yield per square foot under the 1Ks and the quality of the flowers, themselves, is a bit better. YMMV

Simon


----------



## Be kind (Jan 25, 2016)

How many lights would it take to make your meter run 27,845kwh?!


----------



## QcBudMan (Apr 5, 2018)

Angelus said:


> Jorge Cervantes got many grow room video's on you tube.
> If you have the money too buy 2 600W HPS I would go for that. That will equal more lumens for your plants. And the light would reach in better. But more easy would to buy adjust-a-wing with 1000 light bulb. The reflectations are incredible...


I agree.thats why i went with 6 600 watts hps rather than 4 1000 watts hps.
Less heat..
More points of reflection..
Closer to the canopy..meaning more lumens.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 5, 2018)

No matter what the setup, you do NOT get more lumens from less wattage when it comes to HPS. Ever.

That's one of the dumbest things I've ever seen typed on this forum.


----------



## Offcenter (Apr 5, 2018)

^^^Science!^^


----------



## QcBudMan (Apr 5, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> No matter what the setup, you do NOT get more lumens from less wattage when it comes to HPS. Ever.
> 
> That's one of the dumbest things I've ever seen typed on this forum.


Explain to me..instead of simply saying that a post is...dumb.
Ill at least explain my theory..
A 1000watts hps..
At 18 inches from the plants produces 19,806 lumens..
A 600watts hps..
At 12 inches from the plants produces 
29,285 lumens


----------



## QcBudMan (Apr 5, 2018)

QcBudMan said:


> Explain to me..instead of simply saying that a post is...dumb.
> Ill at least explain my theory..
> A 1000watts hps..
> At 18 inches from the plants produces 19,806 lumens..
> ...


Oh..try running a 1000watts hps at 12 inches from your canopy .
Good luck with that


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow. You're even dumber than I thought.

The typical 600 watt HPS bulb produces 90,000 lumens.
The typical 1000 watt HPS bulb produces 140,000 lumens.

Put in a properly vented housing, the heat from either one is nearly the same. There is absolutely no reason to ever run a 600 watt HPS at 12 inches. You're BBQ'ing your plants anyway. The documentation on any high power HPS lamp will tell you that under no circumstances should it be any closer than 13 inches.

18 to 30 inches is ideal for a 600 watt HPS. Not surprisingly, the 1000 watt HPS overlaps that same distance with a recommended range of 21 to 36 inches.

In the end, the only real difference between the 1000 and 600 watt HPS is the amount of area they are capable of covering.

Since the OP's area is 8 x 5, a single 1000 watt HPS would be fine and cover a 6 x 6 area of the room. It would take 2 600 watt HPS's to do that.

You're an idiot and you're giving very, very bad advice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> a single 1000 watt HPS would be fine and cover a 6 x 6 area of the room


talk about idiotic advice. a 1000 w in 36 sq ft is 27 w/sq ft which is pathetic. 50 w/sq ft is the minimum for hps/mh

aren't you the guy that swears that miracle gro is the best nute too? idiot.


----------



## QcBudMan (Apr 6, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Wow. You're even dumber than I thought.
> 
> The typical 600 watt HPS bulb produces 90,000 lumens.
> The typical 1000 watt HPS bulb produces 140,000 lumens.
> ...


Fuck you ..


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2018)

QcBudMan said:


> Fuck you ..


TacoBell can't grow mold, let alone good weed. And as you've seen, he's an asshole.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 6, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Wow. You're even dumber than I thought.
> 
> The typical 600 watt HPS bulb produces 90,000 lumens.
> The typical 1000 watt HPS bulb produces 140,000 lumens.
> ...


a 1000w hps produces 400w more of heat, you obviously have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 7, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> a 1000w hps produces 400w more of heat, you obviously have no clue what you are talking about.


Learn to read, dumb fuck:



TacoMac said:


> *Put in a properly vented housing, the heat from either one is nearly the same.*


You're talking about *MAYBE* 4 to 6 degrees overall difference at most.

And:


TacoMac said:


> *Since the OP's area is 8 x 5, a single 1000 watt HPS would be fine and cover a 6 x 6 area of the room. It would take 2 600 watt HPS's to do that.*


Do I* REALLY *have to do that math for you as well or do you think you might be able to work that out on your own?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Learn to read, dumb fuck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to read what you said here's a quote

"Put in a properly vented housing, the heat from either one is nearly the same. There is absolutely no reason to ever run a 600 watt HPS at 12 inches. You're BBQ'ing your plants anyway. The documentation on any high power HPS lamp will tell you that under no circumstances should it be any closer than 13 inches."


ANDDDDD second quote 

"In the end, the only real difference between the 1000 and 600 watt HPS is the amount of area they are capable of covering."


reading comprehension is not your strong suit.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 7, 2018)

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 7, 2018)

I often run my 600hps at 6 inches and it doesn't BBQ the plants.....

Do people just type chit they haven't done and then say its gospel?


----------



## TurboTokes (Apr 7, 2018)

A 600 at 6" is certainly BBQing the plants, any idea what the hotspot is at that height? Its likely outrageous


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 7, 2018)

TurboTokes said:


> A 600 at 6" is certainly BBQing the plants, any idea what the hotspot is at that height? Its likely outrageous


How so? No idea, canopy temp low 30Cs normally, no bleaching and no canoeing (maybe some very, very, very slight canoeing of leaves)...just a pound of scrog...

I often run 6 to 8 inches above canopy with 0 issues. Have you tried it and what issue did you get? What was your canopy temp?


----------



## TurboTokes (Apr 7, 2018)

I run an enclosed hood 600hps @ 14" and have a canopy temp of 75 in general

@ 6" you were getting no coverage with that light, just a concentrated hot spot


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 7, 2018)

TurboTokes said:


> I run an enclosed hood 600hps @ 14" and have a canopy temp of 75 in general
> 
> @ 6" you were getting no coverage with that light, just a concentrated hot spot


I beg to differ.

Using a Sun system XXXL hood I get very good covg. Even with just a cool tube I got a great 3.5 x 4 canopy coverage. In the end that was a pound dry (scrog). See any major heat stress? Me either.

Pic of cool tube and canopy.



Sun system hood. Huge coverage with these large hoods. Perfect size for a 4 x 4. Pic is for size reference. Some problems with these plants but they were me related and not heat from light related. They did end up OK in the end.




Maybe try a lower height before saying its going to BBQ them as if its gospel.


----------



## kingtitan (Apr 8, 2018)

QcBudMan said:


> Oh..try running a 1000watts hps at 12 inches from your canopy .
> Good luck with that


Im running my 1k 9"-13" from tops this very moment


----------

